# name that plant!



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello everyone, I was wondering if you would be able to help me with identifying some of the plants in my tank. Most of the plants have been given to me, purchased without ID tags, or were included with my most recent tank, without accurate identification.

I thought I'd post some pics up, and hopefully I can get a better idea of what I have. I've included what type of plant I think it is, but please correct me if I'm wrong.

Any input is appreciated!

1. Pennywort (_hydrocotyle leucocephala_)










2. Asian Ambulia (_limnophila sessiliflora_)



















3. _Hygrophilia polysperma_



















4. _Ludwigia repens_



















5. ???



















6. _Sagittaria subulata_http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=77










7. ???



















8. _hemianthus micranthemoides_



















9. Pellia (_monosolenium tenerum_)










10. _Rotala Rotundifolia_










Cryptocoryne

1. _Cryptocoryne Wendtii_










2. _Cryptocoryne Affinis_










3. _Cryptocoryne Parva_










I have a few more, but I'll post those later on, I think that's enough for now. 

Thanks in advance!

Graham.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

1, Check
2, Check
3, Hygrophila polysperma
4, Ludwigia repens
5, ?
6, X - Saggitarria subulatta
7, Either Hygrophila sp. (051B) or Hygrophila corymbosa 'Angustifolia' 
8, Maybe HM, no intank photo? Looks like a rotala species.
9, Monosolenium tenerum (Pellia)

Crypts, check check check.


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for all of the input Will!

I appreciate the correction on #6. I had been told a few times that it is in fact, Blyxa, but searching for S. Subulata as per your suggestion, it appears that you're correct!

I'll try to get a few tank shots of what I think may be HM, and post them up later today.

I have been searching Google Images this morning, and as for the Hygrophilia sp. , I came across two images that look to be very similar:

Hygrophilia sp. 'tiger'
Hygrophilia sp. 'Sarawak'

It seems to be pretty hard to identify plants specifically, based on images found on the internet. The colouration, and descriptions for the same plant vary between sites. I may be wrong, but I wonder how many plant names are simply made up!

Thanks again!

:beer:


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

:jackdaniels: Cheers.

I actually like the identifying game. 5 kinda stumped me though.


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

I think I may have figured out what #5 may be ( or at least a variation of)

_'Bacopa Amplexicaulis'_










Possibly _'Bacopa Caroliniana'_

Wiki article
APC article


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't think it is_ Bacopa Caroliniana. Bacopa Amplexicaulis_ looks right on.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Since the leaves on #10 aren't round (rotundifolia) I think it is R. indica.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

BillD said:


> Since the leaves on #10 aren't round (rotundifolia) I think it is R. indica.


I used to think that, but found info that said:
Both r.indica and r.rotundifolia have round leaves when grown out of water.
Indica, keeps the round leaves when underwater. Rotundifolia turns to oblong ponted leafs underwater.

Some info says they are the same plant species (just two names), while other info says that the mixup is from the 60s when the plants were distributed using both names.

Google images shows many of the same photos for both species though.
But a lot of the written info suggest otherwise. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/122516-rotala-rotundifolia-vs-indica.html

You can find some info and also photos of JUST r.indica is you search for its erroneous other name, Ammannia sp. 'Bonsai'. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=317 and see also http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/25-Dwarf_Bonsai_Ammania_sp_Bonsai.html


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Also I really want some true Indica/Ammannia sp. 'Bonsai'. so pm me if you have it.


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

I found this little plant mixed in with another plant I bought a while ago, but can't ID it for the life of me. It's quite small, and the 'leaves' are very thin and long, approx. 5-10cm. I was thinking that it may be a dwarf hairgrass, but it seems rather small.

Any ideas?










It is the plant in the middle.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like DHG


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Why did I guess you would be the first to ring in? 

I'll probably toss it in the new tank, as it already has a runner coming off of it, so it should spread pretty quickly. 

Thanks again Will, I'll keep an eye on this one, and see what becomes of it.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

because I'm subscribed tho this thread and receive reply emails?  Going to take a long while to grow a carpet from two plantlets.


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Updated photo for the last plant..... I hope the quality is ok.

It has grown slightly past the 'dwarf' stage. It is approx 8" to 10" tall now, and splits into groups of 5-6 'blades' at around 4" to 6" from the base.

The 'blades' seem to be about the same diameter as DHG, but obviously much taller....










Will?


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

number 5 looks like hygrophila polysperma and the new one might just be hair grass


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

diagnosis said:


> Updated photo for the last plant..... I hope the quality is ok.
> 
> It has grown slightly past the 'dwarf' stage. It is approx 8" to 10" tall now, and splits into groups of 5-6 'blades' at around 4" to 6" from the base.
> 
> ...


Because of the splitting, it must be _Eleocharis vivipara_


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Again, I think you hit the nail on the head. Thanks!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Better than on my finger.


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Will said:


> Better than on my finger.




I think I have finally settled on Hygrophilia Polysperma 'Ceylon' for #7.










It really looks the part on APC's plant finder, and a quick image search seems to make me believe it's the one! It grows like a weed.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=147


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Stealing this pic from my GF's blog (and her bandwidth!! )

I think this may be Fissidens Fontanus, but the jury is still out. Any ideas?










Regards, Graham.


----------

